# Singletrail Schnitzeljagd Sölden 2016



## olpixel (12. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen! Da es für die Schnitzeljagd in Sölden vom 25.-26. Juni noch keinen Thread gibt, mach ich ihn hiermit mal auf.

Wer von Euch ist alles dabei? Welches Setup werdet ihr fahren? Die Wetterprognose der kommenden 14 Tage schreit klar nach Regen - und davon nicht zu wenig.


----------



## neural-brain (13. Juni 2016)

Wir fahren dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal mit. 

Den "groben" Ablauf habe ich soweit verstanden, Hütten und Checkpoints abfahren. Egal wie, hauptsache man war da und lässt es sich "quittieren".

Wir wollen aber v.a. Bergab fahren und Bergauf so viel Gondeln wie möglich. Hatte mal gelesen, dass man aber mind. ca 1000hm selbst pedalieren muss...kommt das in etwa hin?


Wann bekommt man die Karte mit dne anzufahrenden Hütten und Checkpoints? am Tag des Rennens oder gar schon am Fr ?



Setup und Materialfrage würden mich aus interessieren, zumal es am Sa ja wirklich regnen soll....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olpixel (13. Juni 2016)

Dito, so wenig wie möglich bergauf zu fahren ist auch unser Ziel. Den ganzen Berichten vom letzten Jahr nach zu urteilen, kommen 800-1000hm vor allem vom Aufstieg zur Stallwiesalm, dort gibt es keinen Lift (ist der Hang auf der anderen Seite von Sölden). Der Rest sollte gut mit dem Lift zu erreichen sein. Die Giggijochbahn ist nach meinen letzten Infos aber während der Schnitzeljagd wegen Revisionsarbeiten geschlossen, bleibt also nur die Gaislachkoglbahn.

Die Karte mit den anzufahrenden Hütten und Checkpoints bekommt man offiziell erst nach Abholung seines Goodie-Packs vor Ort, da ist dann alles drin (Starternummer, "Event-Sweater" und Karte). Wer etwas googelt und gut recherchiert, findet alle Infos aber auch schon vorab im Netz 

Zum Setup: Ich verfolge den Wetterbericht weiter, aktuell würde ich mich aber definitiv für ein grobstolliges Setup entscheiden, da sind wohl einige zum Teil ziemlich ordentliche Stellen drin, die Strecken in ganz Sölden sollen aber wohl nirgendwo S3 überschreiten.


----------



## neural-brain (13. Juni 2016)

hat jmd vlt mal eine Karte von Sölden mit den Almen und Liften ? konnte im Netz iwie keine finden...


----------



## neural-brain (13. Juni 2016)

@olpixel du wills tmir nicht zufällig diese infos zukommen lassen  gerne auch per pm...




olpixel schrieb:


> Wer etwas googelt und gut recherchiert, findet alle Infos aber auch schon vorab im Netz


----------



## olpixel (13. Juni 2016)

Hier alle Almen, die letztes Jahr angefahren werden mussten (in Pink eingerahmt). Dazwischen sind irgendwo noch die Checkpoints auf den Trails verteilt, zu denen man für die Stempel ebenfalls fahren musste. In welcher Reihenfolge man die Almen abfährt muss dann jeder für sich entscheiden.

Die Lifte sind die geraden schwarzen Linien auf der Karte, wobei, wie oben schon geschrieben, die rechte (Giggijochbahn) wohl nicht zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## neural-brain (13. Juni 2016)

Danke. habe die KArte auch gerade auf der Sölden page entdeckt.

jetzt ist halt nur die Frage, ob sie uns dieses jahr auch hütten rechts der Giggijochbahn anfahren lassen- das hieße ja dann pedalieren... - oder aber nicht. Und da das Wetter ja auch nicht iwrklich gut werden soll, hoffe ich, dieses Jahr viel Bergbahnen mitnehmen zu können 


Unser Ziel ist es eigentlich nur, so viele tm wie möglich, so wenig hm wie nötig und innerhalb der 7h ins Ziel zu kommen.


Besteht eigentlich während des Rennens die Möglichkeit mal zu seinem Auto zu fahren um ggfs. einen neuen Reifen draufzuziehen, o.ä. aus dem Auto zu holen (dann muss nicht alles mitgeschleppt werden)


Gibt es sonst nch was, was man auf jeden Fall einpacken sollte (Klamotten für Regen, ERsatzschlauch, Pumpe, etwas Werkzeug, Geld, Handy, Trinken, etwas zu Essen, ...??)


den Videos zufolge fahren die meisten ja ohne FF Helm - aber wie schaut es mit Schonern aus ? v.a. Knieschoner (mein Rucksack hat n Rückenprotektor)


----------



## olpixel (13. Juni 2016)

Soweit ich das richtig gelesen habe, ist das Renngelände nicht abgezäunt, d.h. man muss auch teilweise mit Wanderern rechnen. Dementsprechend spricht für mich nichts dafür, wenn Du mal zum Auto fährst. Kostet halt nur alles Zeit 

Wir werden auf jedenfall nur das Nötigste mitnehmen, also Regenjacke, Schoner, Ersatzschlauch (+ Reifenheber), Pumpe, Multitool, Geld, Handy, Trinken im Beutel. Helmtechnisch fahren tatsächlich 90% einen normalen Enduro-Helm, wir beide werden jedoch speziell bei Regen definitiv den FF mitnehmen, im Zweifelsfall lege ich mich lieber damit auf die Schnauze und arg heiß wird es dort vor Ort sicher nicht werden.


----------



## neural-brain (13. Juni 2016)

olpixel schrieb:


> wir beide werden jedoch speziell bei Regen definitiv den FF mitnehmen, im Zweifelsfall lege ich mich lieber damit auf die Schnauze und arg heiß wird es dort vor Ort sicher nicht werden.




das klingt vernünftig. Das nichts "abgezäunt" ist, habe ich auch gelesen, und bevor ich das Rennen abbrechen muss wegen einem kaputten Reifen, fahre ich dann doch lieber zum Auto. Und die GoPro natürlich nicht vergessen


----------



## olpixel (13. Juni 2016)

Klar, sehe ich auch nicht das Problem. Nach meiner bisherigen Planung müssen wir wohl relativ oft runter ins Tal und dann mit der Gaislachkoglbahn wieder zur Mittelstation hoch. Da macht es vielleicht Sinn, wenn ihr dort in der Nähe parkt, dann verliert ihr im besten Fall so gut wie keine Zeit.


----------



## neural-brain (17. Juni 2016)

Da wir wahrscheinlich schon gegen Freitag Mittag ankommen werden, weiß jmd was man noch vor Ort unternehmen kann? bzw unbedingt sollte?

Dachten schon an Serfaus aber bei dem Wetter.... will am Sa nicht mit nassen Klamotten straten 

oder mal schnell nach I rüberfahren und Pizza essen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olpixel (18. Juni 2016)

Mal eben nach IT ist nicht ganz so einfach, das nächste Dorf mit Restaurant ist etwas weiter weg. Wenn du aber ein gutes findest, gib gerne Bescheid!


----------



## adsiebenaz (20. Juni 2016)

Sind dieses Jahr das erste mal am Start! 
Was für ne reifenkombi fahrt ihr?
Sind schon ab Mittwoch in sölden und hoffen das Wetter macht bis Samstag mit..


----------



## olpixel (20. Juni 2016)

Fahre v/h Conti Baron 2.3. Ggf. tut's auch was leichteres, aber die Reifenfrage ist 'ne eigene Religion. Das Wetter soll v.a. Do/Fr sehr sehr geil werden, für Samstag Abend ist lt. Bergfex Gewitter angesagt.


----------



## neural-brain (20. Juni 2016)

Sa vormittag und mittag ist das Wetter wichtig....

Fahren Rock razor hinten und vorne weiß ich gerade net


----------



## neural-brain (22. Juni 2016)

Gibt es irgendwelche Bike Shops in Sölden? Vor allem für Zubehör, wie Reifen etc.?


----------



## olpixel (22. Juni 2016)

Google hilft bekanntlich weiter 

http://www.sport-brugger.at/bike-rad-shop/bike-service.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adsiebenaz (22. Juni 2016)

Yo. Mein Mitstreiter hat sich heute das Wadenbein zerstört. Kann man auch allein fahren oder sich an wen anderen hängen? Kein Bock abzusagen.


----------



## olpixel (22. Juni 2016)

Oh fuck, ungut  Gute Besserung! Ich hab ja extra versucht mich in der letzten Woche vorher zu schonen.

Vielleicht meldet sich hier noch ein Interessent, alternativ kann man wohl auch alleine fahren. Laut Reglement muss man sich dafür an die Anmeldung vor Ort wenden.


----------



## neural-brain (23. Juni 2016)

Es gibt aber wohl auch 3er teams - nach Absprache mit der Rennleitung.... Bei fb einfach mal surfing trails together München oder so suchen....evtl findet sich jmd der mit will....


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. Juni 2016)

Letztes Jahr hat es am Start angefangen zu schneien. Dann war es sonnig warm und am Ende gab es Wolkenbrüche.
Die Schnitzelpässe gab es immer erst ganz kurz vor dem Start auf dem Gipfel.
Falls Ihr oben startet und nicht gewinnen müsst, geht die erste Schotterabfahrt (1.000Hm auf 5 km) locker an.
An der Mittelstation sortiert sich das Feld nochmal.
Die 600 Hm (10% im Mittel) zur Stallwiesalm werden mit einem der besten Trails belohnt.
Knieschoner und Rucksack mit Protektor sind eine gute Wahl.
Der FF (Bell Super 2R) hat nicht gestört. Kann sinnvoll sein, da es vielfach steil, steinig und wurzelig ist.

Augen auf für die Checkpoints!
Verpassen und rauflaufen ist stressig 

Viel Spaß...genießt jeden Meter


----------



## kuka.berlin (23. Juni 2016)

Hab grad unten im letzten Trailstück der Teäre Line (nach dem kurzen Asphaltstück) mein Edge800 weggeschmissen.
Falls jemand was findet, beim einschalten wird auch meine Adresse angezeigt ( in Italien)

 Kuka


Edit: Danke an den Finder der es in der Talstation abgegeben hat .


----------



## olpixel (23. Juni 2016)

Mal ein kleines Update zum Wetter am Samstag: Morgens soll es trocken bleiben, zum Mittag hin soll es aber langsam aufquellen und am Nachmittag dann ordentlich gewittern.

Passt auf euch auf, ein Gewitter in den Hochalpen ist nicht zu unterschätzen. Ich hoffe ja noch, dass das Eck um Sölden trocken bleibt.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. Juni 2016)

olpixel schrieb:


> Mal ein kleines Update zum Wetter am Samstag: Morgens soll es trocken bleiben, zum Mittag hin soll es aber langsam aufquellen und am Nachmittag dann ordentlich gewittern.
> 
> Passt auf euch auf, ein Gewitter in den Hochalpen ist nicht zu unterschätzen. Ich hoffe ja noch, dass das Eck um Sölden trocken bleibt.


So wie letztes Jahr.


----------



## d-lo (24. Juni 2016)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> So wie letztes Jahr.


Oh ja, wenn Du da zu spät im Ziel warst, hast nen Kärcher gebraucht, um wieder einigermaßen sauber zu werden. Wettertechnisch hab ich bei der Schnitzeljagd von Neuschnee an der Bergstation über Schneetreiben an der Mittelstation bis hin zu 35 Grad im Schatten schon alles erlebt. Aber geil war's jedesmal.


----------



## neural-brain (24. Juni 2016)

Was für n hr fahrt ihr dann bei dem Wetter? Eher gribstollig wg nachmittagswetter oder darauf hoffen dass man vor dem Regen ins Ziel kommt....


----------



## d-lo (24. Juni 2016)

Ich fahr die letzten Jahre vorne HR2 und hinten Ardent. Hat sich bewährt. Die Böden sind so unterschiedlich, da spielt das Wetter keine so große Rolle mehr, da brauchst einen Reifen mit Allroundqualitäten, der sich auch bergauf nicht zu schwer tut. Wenn der Minion SS für 26" schon verfügbar gewesen wäre, wäre ich das Risiko eingegangen, aber so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neural-brain (24. Juni 2016)

d-lo schrieb:


> Allroundqualitäten, der sich auch bergauf nicht zu schwer tut. Wenn der Minion SS für 26" schon verfügbar gewesen wäre, wäre ich das Risiko eingegangen, aber so...




Genau das ist es warum ich mich im Moment noch schwer tue einen dhr o.ä. Morgen zu fahren. Habe den slaughter drauf und denke dass ich ihn auch drauf lassen werde - Frau hat Rock razor drauf


----------



## d-lo (24. Juni 2016)

neural-brain schrieb:


> Genau das ist es warum ich mich im Moment noch schwer tue einen dhr o.ä. Morgen zu fahren. Habe den slaughter drauf und denke dass ich ihn auch drauf lassen werde - Frau hat Rock razor drauf


Einen Tod muss man bei Reifen immer sterben. Wo man halt mit einem Semislick bezüglich fehlender Bremstraktion aufpassen muss, ist das erste Stück von Gipfel bis Mittelstation, das ist teilweise richtig steil mit Schotter und sehr schnell. Aber wenn Du das im Blick hast, bist für den Rest gut ausgerüstet.


----------



## neural-brain (24. Juni 2016)

Bei dem Schotter Stück machen wir eh smooth...Wollen n selfie machen wie alle wie wild zu Ihren bikes rennen ....Daher werden wir wohl die letzten sein, die dort losmachen ...


----------



## d-lo (24. Juni 2016)

neural-brain schrieb:


> Bei dem Schotter Stück machen wir eh smooth...Wollen n selfie machen wie alle wie wild zu Ihren bikes rennen ....Daher werden wir wohl die letzten sein, die dort losmachen ...


Vernünftig. Entweder ganz vorne oder ganz hinten. Letztes Jahr war ich in der Mitte zwischen lautern Angstbremsern und hab mir meine Bremsbeläge halb geschrottet. Und auf die zwei Minuten kommt`s eh nicht drauf an.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. Juni 2016)

d-lo schrieb:


> Vernünftig. Entweder ganz vorne oder ganz hinten. Letztes Jahr war ich in der Mitte zwischen lautern Angstbremsern und hab mir meine Bremsbeläge halb geschrottet. Und auf die zwei Minuten kommt`s eh nicht drauf an.



Vorn war es auch nicht besser. Einer von uns wurde schon nach 5m abgeschossen (Trotzdem Platz 4)
Vorn wurde ein 50er Schnitt gefahren 
In der Mitte war es heikel, keine klare Linie von vielen und eben Angstbremser und ZickZackFahrer.
Hinten dafür dann die Vielbremser mit kochendem DOT.
Wobei der Untergrund schon arg gewöhnungsbedürftig war. 17% Gefälle im Mittel und grober Schotter fühlten sich an, wie surfen auf Popcorn 

Aber es ist richtig, die 5 Minuten die man auf der ersten Abfahrt verliert machen nix.
Aber der Mittelstation beginnt der Spaß

Genießt es


----------



## neural-brain (24. Juni 2016)

Habe soeben das Paket abgeholt. D.h wir erfahren dann erst morgen wo die  checkpoints und anzufahrenden Hütten sind ?


----------



## olpixel (24. Juni 2016)

Genau, beim Briefing. Timing ist in euren Tüten drin


----------



## neural-brain (24. Juni 2016)

kurze Frage noch zuzm Parken: es steht ja eignetlich nur das Parkhaus ggü der Bahn zur Verfügung und dann auch nur von 8-19 Uhr... da die Bahn aber erst um 9 Uhr öffnet und ich niht schon um 8 Uhr am Parkplatz sein will-wie war es die letzten Jahre, wenn man so um 9-9.30 Uhr ankommt, war dann noch was frei im Parkhaus??? und wo sill ich Abends parken, wenn es zu Party geht ?


----------



## adsiebenaz (25. Juni 2016)

Super Gaudi! Keine Pannen! Ich denke die Nuff und Nah Radler starten nächstes Jahr wieder. Anbei ein paar Eindrücke.



















Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheGoOn (27. Juni 2016)

adsiebenaz schrieb:


> Yo. Mein Mitstreiter hat sich heute das Wadenbein zerstört. Kann man auch allein fahren oder sich an wen anderen hängen? Kein Bock abzusagen.




Ich wäre allen sehr dankbar wenn ihr weitere Bilder und Videos postet ... damit ich wenigestens so teilnehmen konnte


----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. Juni 2016)

TheGoOn schrieb:


> Ich wäre allen sehr dankbar wenn ihr weitere Bilder und Videos postet ... damit ich wenigestens so teilnehmen konnte


Guck mal bei Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/dierasenmaeher/?fref=nf


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Juni 2016)

Ha, da ganz links liegt ja mein froschn im Schnee


----------



## olpixel (28. Juni 2016)

Falls hier jemand das Video von der Veranstaltung findet, gerne hier teilen.


----------

